# My big day... And you call for WHAT?!



## questionme2 (Dec 23, 2008)

My husband is a child. I've known this and in therapy for it. But tell me if this would happen to you?


I flew out for work last night and have a HUGE career changing interview. My husband 
Knows the time and the pressure. 20 minutes before interview he calls me in a panic to tell me that our new dog peed on the blanket. He doesn't know what to do. When I tell him that I can't deal with it right now and advise him to use his best judgement he abruptly tells me he has to go... He's going to be late for work. 

He's a grown man!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

That dude wouldn't be allowed to steal my joy in the future. That's what voicemail is for. ESPECIALLY if I know how he is. Drama drama drama.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Did he expect you to cancel the interview and fly back home to wash the blankie?:scratchhead:


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, men can be stupid and thoughtless.

I know because I are one.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Did he expect you to cancel the interview and fly back home to wash the blankie?:scratchhead:


I would of just put him in voicemail.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Your husband seriously doesn`t know how to deal with a peed on blanket?


----------



## questionme2 (Dec 23, 2008)

He DOES know. It's really crazy. He called to ask if he should throw it out, take it to the dry cleaners or wash it. I said I don't know... Use your best judgement. I said if you want to try cleaning it... Great. He then responded... Well if I do that it will have to sit in the car all day. I said ok well wash it?!? He said I'm afraid I'll ruin it. I said ahhh your other option is throwing it out... So why not wash it first? Then he abruptly said "I don't know what to do... But I've got to go... I'm gonna be late for work. Good luck on your interview. Click. "


I mean.. How does a working professional under major pressure even respond to that????




tacoma said:


> Your husband seriously doesn`t know how to deal with a peed on blanket?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

questionme2 said:


> He DOES know. It's really crazy. He called to ask if he should throw it out, take it to the dry cleaners or wash it. I said I don't know... Use your best judgement. I said if you want to try cleaning it... Great. He then responded... Well if I do that it will have to sit in the car all day. I said ok well wash it?!? He said I'm afraid I'll ruin it. I said ahhh your other option is throwing it out... So why not wash it first? Then he abruptly said "I don't know what to do... But I've got to go... I'm gonna be late for work. Good luck on your interview. Click. "
> 
> 
> I mean.. How does a working professional under major pressure even respond to that????
> ...


I know how I would have responded to it. I would have hung up the phone and muttered to myself, "Not my problem." And refocused on the interview.


----------



## questionme2 (Dec 23, 2008)

I honestly thought he was calling to wish md luck. That was the only reason I answered. I should have known better. Recently I needed his help w child are while I was at work. He said sorry I can't be bothered today. Handle it. And I did. And it nearly cost me my job. I just can't get over the way he treats me vs his own expectations. 




Gabriel said:


> I know how I would have responded to it. I would have hung up the phone and muttered to myself, "Not my problem." And refocused on the interview.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

questionme2 said:


> I honestly thought he was calling to wish md luck. That was the only reason I answered. I should have known better. _ Recently I needed his help w child are while I was at work. He said sorry I can't be bothered today. Handle it. And I did. And it nearly cost me my job._ I just can't get over the way he treats me vs his own expectations.


That's really unacceptable. You're both working parents, so childcare is a joint responsibility. How on earth can he simply say "sorry I can't be bothered today" regarding his own child's welfare?


----------



## GetTough (Jul 18, 2010)

>>I just can't get over the way he treats me vs his own expectations. 

You both need MC.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

questionme2 said:


> He's a grown man!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wait until you have a kid. He'll start calling you "mommy" even when your kid is not around.


----------



## sethbrawnl (Aug 22, 2012)

That dude wouldn't be allowed to steal my joy in the future


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

wait wait wait. I thought they were all children? I thought that was perfectly normal, for a man to revert to an 8 year old who can't find his own drawz after slipping a ring on that finger?!

YOU MEAN TO TELL ME THERE ARE MEN WHO DON'T DO THIS?!


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

this reminds me of the time my husband called me about 2 minutes before I left for Disney World with my son's 4th grade class. We were all in amazing moods and he calls to tear me a new a$$hole for leaving the dishes for him to do.

I was like seriously? Really?


----------



## questionme2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes that's exactly the case. 
He could have cared less. Just left it all on my shoulders and at the end of the day I told him it really bothered. He said "we discussed this morning. I don't like your tone. Drop it". 




Cosmos said:


> That's really unacceptable. You're both working parents, so childcare is a joint responsibility. How on earth can he simply say "sorry I can't be bothered today" regarding his own child's welfare?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

questionme2 said:


> Yes that's exactly the case.
> He could have cared less. Just left it all on my shoulders and at the end of the day I told him it really bothered. He said "we discussed this morning. I don't like your tone. Drop it".
> 
> 
> ...


Aw hell nawwww I HATE it when someone tells me to drop it. 

....gonna drop you...mumble grumble
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

hotdogs said:


> this reminds me of the time my husband called me about 2 minutes before I left for Disney World with my son's 4th grade class. We were all in amazing moods and he calls to tear me a new a$$hole for leaving the dishes for him to do.
> 
> I was like seriously? Really?


Hey, it's always do as I say and not as I do. They gotta have something to ***** about right? 

Yesterday my hubby was fussing (I like that word better...ha) about the fact that I bought some silverware on sale and that we had enough silverware. It was on the tip of my tongue to say, yeah you have enough fishing gear too but that didn't stop you from buying $200 dollars worth that was on sale last week, but...I didn't have to...he then muttered--I buy crap I don't need on sale too, nevermind.

Damn--I almost choked on my drink. Either he's been replaced by an alien or he's finally getting a clue.

Not trying to man-bash--just telling it like it is.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

hotdogs said:


> Aw hell nawwww I HATE it when someone tells me to drop it.
> 
> ....gonna drop you...mumble grumble
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband knows better than to "order me" to drop anything.

That's like waving a red flag at a bull.

Can you imagine talking to another ADULT like that? That's something you would say to a kid.


----------



## questionme2 (Dec 23, 2008)

I usually listen to his "drop it" command because I can tell he's getting angry when he says it and he's around the kids. Not a good combo. Then if I bring it back up again when we are alone, he gets really mad and shuts down.

So I came back from my business trip last night. I was so excited to see our kiddos. I am just curious... Normally how would a spouse greet their partner when they haven't seem them in 48 hours and they know it's been a god awful trip for them?



MarriedWifeInLove said:


> My husband knows better than to "order me" to drop anything.
> 
> That's like waving a red flag at a bull.
> 
> Can you imagine talking to another ADULT like that? That's something you would say to a kid.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

questionme2 said:


> So I came back from my business trip last night. I was so excited to see our kiddos. I am just curious... Normally how would a spouse greet their partner when they haven't seem them in 48 hours and they know it's been a god awful trip for them?
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband would greet me with a hug and a kiss and ask me how the interview went.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

questionme2 said:


> So I came back from my business trip last night. I was so excited to see our kiddos. I am just curious... Normally how would a spouse greet their partner when they haven't seem them in 48 hours and they know it's been a god awful trip for them?
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would greet him with an enormous hug and a kiss and a "I can't wait to hear all about it! May I fix you a drink?" I know that I could expect exactly the same sort of greeting from my partner.


----------



## questionme2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Unfortunately that wasn't what happened. I had said I really needed a drink! I came in to find him pouring the last of the wine for himself. I said "I really need a drink" and he said here you go and poured a few sips into a glass. I said REALLY?!? That's not even a gulp. He just walked away with his glass and said "that's plenty!". 



Cosmos said:


> I would greet him with an enormous hug and a kiss and a "I can't wait to hear all about it! May I fix you a drink?" I know that I could expect exactly the same sort of greeting from my partner.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

questionme2 said:


> Unfortunately that wasn't what happened. I had said I really needed a drink! I came in to find him pouring the last of the wine for himself. I said "I really need a drink" and he said here you go and poured a few sips into a glass. I said REALLY?!? That's not even a gulp. He just walked away with his glass and said "that's plenty!".
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Your husband sounds like a peach.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

My jaw is on the ground. I can't believe he treats you that way. Is he joking around??????? He has to be, right? He can't be seriously disrespecting you like that all the time...


----------



## questionme2 (Dec 23, 2008)

I wish I could say it was a joke. The thing is... Sometimes he seems so nice and caring. In fact he just called to "see how my day is". But he just finds ways to be impossible! 




vi_bride04 said:


> My jaw is on the ground. I can't believe he treats you that way. Is he joking around??????? He has to be, right? He can't be seriously disrespecting you like that all the time...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

